
Google Taps AMD for Accelerating Machine Learning in the Cloud - dharma1
http://www.forbes.com/sites/aarontilley/2016/11/15/google-taps-amd-for-accelerating-machine-learning-in-the-cloud/
======
gigatexal
Good. AMD has very powerful hardware without the software ecosystem that
Nvidia has with Cuda. Now that google is giving AMD a huge thumbs up it could
help them sell more GPUs and invest that into tools.

